# Am I eligible for Group B?



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am little confused to decide which category I will select (General skilled or General skilled-RPL) for assessment. I have completed my three years graduation and one year master degree. My subject is applied physics and electronics. In master level, total 600 marks include Theory, project and practical but only 200 marks computer science related (100 theories, 50 practical and 50 projects) which is 30% of total course. I have more than 8 years experience in ICT sector. Pls give me suggestion which category is perfect for me? 


Regards,

era


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Go thro this website , if u fall under ICT...ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Yes, you can apply for skill assessment, they would consider you under group B. Nothing to worry if your degree is from recognised (govt.) university.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Thx for your reply. Would you please tell me, any special paper need submit to ACS for proving eligibility of Group B?

With regards,

era





mr.india said:


> Yes, you can apply for skill assessment, they would consider you under group B. Nothing to worry if your degree is from recognised (govt.) university.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Thx for your reply. Would you please tell me, any special paper need submit to ACS for proving eligibility of Group B?
> 
> With regards,
> 
> era


No special doc, completed assessment form, bank draft, recent CV, proof of education (educational certs and mark sheet, 10th 10+2, bachelors etc.). Evidence of experience(employment letters, salary certs.), evidence of specific experience (HR letters with your roles and duities)etc. 

PASA assessment rules are changing 1Feb 2010.. So, i'll suggest you to apply before that. 
Reference.
http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/UpcomingChanges20100201.pdf


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,

Would you please tell me, what is educational cart? Somebody advice me to submit a project report for Group-B. Is it essential for me?
regards,

era 




mr.india said:


> No special doc, completed assessment form, bank draft, recent CV, proof of education (educational certs and mark sheet, 10th 10+2, bachelors etc.). Evidence of experience(employment letters, salary certs.), evidence of specific experience (HR letters with your roles and duities)etc.
> 
> PASA assessment rules are changing 1Feb 2010.. So, i'll suggest you to apply before that.
> Reference.
> http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/UpcomingChanges20100201.pdf


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please tell me, what is educational cart? Somebody advice me to submit a project report for Group-B. Is it essential for me?
> regards,
> ...


Project report and CBOK is required for RPL not for skill assessment. Please refer to ACS website FAQ section, there are similar questions already answered.

Regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,
I got one month training from dubai on ATM machine. But I have no certificate. Will I write this training information in my CV?

regards,

era



mr.india said:


> Project report and CBOK is required for RPL not for skill assessment. Please refer to ACS website FAQ section, there are similar questions already answered.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> I got one month training from dubai on ATM machine. But I have no certificate. Will I write this training information in my CV?
> 
> regards,
> ...


Yes, you can include it under on job training or job related training, it is not required to to submit proof of on job training. you may have to furnish proof of conventional training though.

Regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,
Thx for quick reply. I am little confused regarding resume issue. ACS has given guideline about resume. where I found "Attach a detailed written explanation of your professional information technology experience including positions held, projects undertaken". Is it necessary attach additional paper describing job detail which I declare in my resume? Pls explain detail. Would you pls provide me standard format of experience certificate and resume.


Regards,

era






mr.india said:


> Yes, you can include it under on job training or job related training, it is not required to to submit proof of on job training. you may have to furnish proof of conventional training though.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> Thx for quick reply. I am little confused regarding resume issue. ACS has given guideline about resume. where I found "Attach a detailed written explanation of your professional information technology experience including positions held, projects undertaken". Is it necessary attach additional paper describing job detail which I declare in my resume? Pls explain detail. Would you pls provide me standard format of experience certificate and resume.
> 
> 
> ...


Australian CV sample and guidelines.. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/downloadable-documents/Chronological-CV


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi,
I want to apply for "Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security * 2231-79" I am little confused to fill up the part of acs form. Pls check this part which I attached here.

regards


era




mr.india said:


> Australian CV sample and guidelines.. https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/downloadable-documents/Chronological-CV


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply for "Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security * 2231-79" I am little confused to fill up the part of acs form. Pls check this part which I attached here.
> 
> regards
> ...


Dear ERA7bd, format is fine, but you will have to add more meaningfull job descriptions. 

Like:

Network Engineer from ...... to ..... at .... organization responsible for: 
•	Planning, designing, setting up and managing IT Infrastructure activities.
•	Installation of servers, networking devices, routers and firewalls, communication/ messaging devices and other peripherals.
•	Installation of Server Hardware software OS, Active Directory, DNS, DHCP, WSUS, Proxy server, Sharepoint, SQL and Exchange server.
•	Recommending changes for improvement adhering to the guidelines.
•	Relationship management with vendors for any requirements and negotiating terms and conditions for purchase of any equipments and software. 
•	Ascertaining IT infrastructure requirements in terms of hardware and software and meeting these requirements through cost-effective vendors.
•	Negotiating Service Level Agreements and ensuring service delivery as per the agreement within specified time, cost and quality parameters.
•	Test End to End VOIP connectivity & documented entire plan.


And so on..
Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Mr. India,
Thx for your valuable job description. But how can I add more description because Details (responsibilities etc.) column has no enough space. Do I attach additional paper for meaningful job description?

Another point is, I fill up the application but little confused for top of the application row (modl-if applicable) and Modl nomination column(SUMMARY OF RELEVANT EXPERIENCE table). What will I write another cell of Modl nomination column which I mention by question mark? 

regards,

era






mr.india said:


> Dear ERA7bd, format is fine, but you will have to add more meaningfull job descriptions.
> 
> Like:
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> Thx for your valuable job description. But how can I add more description because Details (responsibilities etc.) column has no enough space. Do I attach additional paper for meaningful job description?
> 
> Another point is, I fill up the application but little confused for top of the application row (modl-if applicable) and Modl nomination column(SUMMARY OF RELEVANT EXPERIENCE table). What will I write another cell of Modl nomination column which I mention by question mark?
> ...


I modified your file... it should clarify ur doubts..
Let us know if you have any doubts.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Mr. India,

Thx for your help. I wrote Modle is "2231-79 - nec" in top of application. is it right?

another point, I want to apply offline using VISA card. am I face any problem for apply offline?


regards,

era




mr.india said:


> I modified your file... it should clarify ur doubts..
> Let us know if you have any doubts.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Applying paper accessment with credit card is not an issue, infact I did the same. 

Good luck and go ahead.


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

*specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security*

Hi,
Not sure what this is asking for exactly. I'm IT graduate ,CCNA/CCNP and I've worked with firewalls, Cisco Pix, ASA, Checkpoint, juniper, Loads of VPNs for over 12 months but i'm not a CCSP or a holder of a network security IT degree. Would i still be able to get the 60 points as a "Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security "

There's not much explanation available about exactly what the ACS are expecting. Any help much appreciated

Cheers
Phil


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

pdc666666 said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what this is asking for exactly. I'm IT graduate ,CCNA/CCNP and I've worked with firewalls, Cisco Pix, ASA, Checkpoint, juniper, Loads of VPNs for over 12 months but i'm not a CCSP or a holder of a network security IT degree. Would i still be able to get the 60 points as a "Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security "
> 
> There's not much explanation available about exactly what the ACS are expecting. Any help much appreciated
> ...


Phil,

You have worked on technologies that ACS is expecting you to work on. What is your total IT experience. You must have atleast 6 years exp under group B or 4 years exp under group A to qualify. 

If you have 4-6 years of work experience then I would say, you have a very good chance of positives assessment. I can also assure you that for Network security you do not need CCSP.

Wish you good luck...


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Mr. India,

Have you any acs application form in doc format? If you have, pls send me.

era





mr.india said:


> Applying paper accessment with credit card is not an issue, infact I did the same.
> 
> Good luck and go ahead.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> Have you any acs application form in doc format? If you have, pls send me.
> 
> era


Yes,

You can also download it from https://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/skillassessform.doc

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

for those who cannot download from ACS, you can also find it attached.


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Phil,
> 
> You have worked on technologies that ACS is expecting you to work on. What is your total IT experience. You must have atleast 6 years exp under group B or 4 years exp under group A to qualify.
> 
> ...


Hi Mr India,
Thanks for replying. Just to clarify.I have 10yrs IT support/project support experience after completing an IT degree in 1999. 7 yrs in client/server support eg windows and unix etc and then 3 yrs network /security/firewall experience eg Cisco ASA/ Pix/Checkpoint, routing, switching,wireless etc. 
I thought for MODL you only need 12 months experience in your chosen specialist field?Is this not the case?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

pdc666666 said:


> Hi Mr India,
> Thanks for replying. Just to clarify.I have 10yrs IT support/project support experience after completing an IT degree in 1999. 7 yrs in client/server support eg windows and unix etc and then 3 yrs network /security/firewall experience eg Cisco ASA/ Pix/Checkpoint, routing, switching,wireless etc.
> I thought for MODL you only need 12 months experience in your chosen specialist field?Is this not the case?


This is enough.. you can go ahead and apply for skill assessment. IT degree + 6 years of IT exp including one year of MODL Roles is enough. 

If you need any help feel free to ask..

Good Luck and regards buddy.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Mr. India,

Thx for providing me ACS doc form. I saw someone post a checklist. Which are partially given bellow:

Company 1 Reference Letter from HR
Company 1 Reference Letter from Manager
Company 1 Appointment Letter
Company 1 Experience Letter
Company 1 Appraisal Letter
Company 1 Pay Slip
Company 1 Bank Statement - NIB Bank
Company 1 Performance Related Certificates
Company 1 Confirmation Letter
Company 1 HR/Manager/colleague References
Company 1 Income Tax Returns

would you pls tell me, those are essential for ACS


what is difference between experiance and reference leter?

regards,


era





mr.india said:


> for those who cannot download from ACS, you can also find it attached.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> Thx for providing me ACS doc form. I saw someone post a checklist. Which are partially given bellow:
> 
> ...


Bank statements/ salary slips/ appraisal letters/ collegue letters are are not required documents... however, you can present them as proof of your experience. 

I did not submit any additional docs other than education certs and experience certs even the Docs I couldn't get notorized but it worked for me.

Wish you good luck..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Mr. India,

Do I submit income tax return? Is it necessary? 

regards,

era




mr.india said:


> Bank statements/ salary slips/ appraisal letters/ collegue letters are are not required documents... however, you can present them as proof of your experience.
> 
> I did not submit any additional docs other than education certs and experience certs even the Docs I couldn't get notorized but it worked for me.
> 
> Wish you good luck..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> Do I submit income tax return? Is it necessary?
> 
> ...


Well, you can if you have... but not necessary

BTW:I did not submit anything other than education certificate and experience certificates. 

Regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Dear Mr. India,

Thx for your valuable information.

regards,


era




mr.india said:


> Well, you can if you have... but not necessary
> 
> BTW:I did not submit anything other than education certificate and experience certificates.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*employee reference letter*



mr.india said:


> Well, you can if you have... but not necessary
> 
> BTW:I did not submit anything other than education certificate and experience certificates.
> 
> Regards,


Dear Mr. India,

I am little confused with employee reference letter. Do I need separate reference and experience certificate? In ACS web site, they advised to submit reference letter covering working area. Will I make reference letter covering experience. May I collect it from ICT manager?

regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> I am little confused with employee reference letter. Do I need separate reference and experience certificate? In ACS web site, they advised to submit reference letter covering working area. Will I make reference letter covering experience. May I collect it from ICT manager?
> 
> regards,


You will only need employee reference if you are not able to arrange HR letter / experience letter for any job. Anyways, your ICT manager reference letter would look something like:



To whom it may concern



This is to certify that XXX, Bangladeshi citizen, passport number XXX has been employed full time by XXX as XXX for the period XXX until current date.


During this time XXX held the position(s) of XXX and was responsible for the following:

1)"mention the duties performed"
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)


If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact me at the below number / email


Yours Faithfully,
Name: XXX
Title: XXX
Organization: XXX
Email Id: XXX 
Telephone: XXX


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Tertiary Qualifations?*



mr.india said:


> You will only need employee reference if you are not able to arrange HR letter / experience letter for any job. Anyways, your ICT manager reference letter would look something like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Mr. India,

What is TERTIARY QUALIFICATIONS? Do I submit Secondary School Certificate and Higher Secondary School certificate? 

regards


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*vendor certification*

Dear Mr. India,

Would you pls tell me how can put information about vendor certification in Tertiary Qualification table? I wrote exam in online, I didn't participate any course with cisco. What will I write in course completed date column?

regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> Would you pls tell me how can put information about vendor certification in Tertiary Qualification table? I wrote exam in online, I didn't participate any course with cisco. What will I write in course completed date column?
> 
> regards,


You must have prepared for it by yourself ... I mean reading books practising labs etc. You can write start and end date of your preparation for Cisco and MS exams.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> You must have prepared for it by yourself ... I mean reading books practising labs etc. You can write start and end date of your preparation for Cisco and MS exams.



Dear Mr. India,

May be I couldn't explain myself clearly to you. Sorry for inconvenience. I have completed my CCNA certification by reading myself and practicing lab. What should I write in "course completion date" column? Because I complete this course myself.


Era


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> May be I couldn't explain myself clearly to you. Sorry for inconvenience. I have completed my CCNA certification by reading myself and practicing lab. What should I write in "course completion date" column? Because I complete this course myself.
> 
> ...


Even if you studied yourself.. you invested time on it right? You will have to specify say 1-Nov-2009 till 31- Dec-2009 you read Interconnecting Cisco Network Devices.. You may write 1-Nov-2009 to 31- Dec-2009 for your CCNA preparation (even though you prepared yourself).

I hope this answers your concerns


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Even if you studied yourself.. you invested time on it right? You will have to specify say 1-Nov-2009 till 31- Dec-2009 you read Interconnecting Cisco Network Devices.. You may write 1-Nov-2009 to 31- Dec-2009 for your CCNA preparation (even though you prepared yourself).
> 
> I hope this answers your concerns


Dear Mr. India,

Thx for quick reply.


regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> Thx for quick reply.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome.. Even I had prepared for all cisco exams by myself, but I did took 2-3 months for prepering myself reading official curriculam and going through sim labs. I did mentioned in my ACS application. 

Good luck man.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Paper Subited for Assesment*



mr.india said:


> You are most welcome.. Even I had prepared for all cisco exams by myself, but I did took 2-3 months for prepering myself reading official curriculam and going through sim labs. I did mentioned in my ACS application.
> 
> Good luck man.


Dear mr.india,
I have submited my papers for assesment through FedEx. It will arive there on monday. pray for me.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear mr.india,
> I have submited my papers for assesment through FedEx. It will arive there on monday. pray for me.



Sure... sit and relax for now... God bless you ... I am sure, you'll come out with flying colors..

Cheers


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Sure... sit and relax for now... God bless you ... I am sure, you'll come out with flying colors..
> 
> Cheers



Thanks........................


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Thanks........................


Dear mr.india,

FedEX delivered my doc on dated 01-02-2010. Would you please tell me, How long time ACs will take to send mail for receiving confermation and when they debit my credit card?

regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear mr.india,
> 
> FedEX delivered my doc on dated 01-02-2010. Would you please tell me, How long time ACs will take to send mail for receiving confermation and when they debit my credit card?
> 
> regards,


You will receive an e-mail from ACS with yuor username and password to track the progress withing 7-10 days. 

Credit card will also be charged in a weeks time.

Good Luck..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> You will receive an e-mail from ACS with yuor username and password to track the progress withing 7-10 days.
> 
> Credit card will also be charged in a weeks time.
> 
> Good Luck..


 Dear mr.india,
MODL, CSL has chansed. Will I affect by this change? 

Regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear mr.india,
> MODL, CSL has chansed. Will I affect by this change?
> 
> Regards,


Unfortunately , Yes.. Concentrate on your ACS, let's wait and see what new point system has to offer, till then all we can do is to wait.....


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Unfortunately , Yes.. Concentrate on your ACS, let's wait and see what new point system has to offer, till then all we can do is to wait.....


Thx............


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Thx............


dear mr.india,

If modl point has revoked, then i lost 15 pont. How can I get aditional pont? without modl point , my point will 105(IF IELTS band score 6). But I need 120 for PR. My spous has cousin in australia. could he sponsor me?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> dear mr.india,
> 
> If modl point has revoked, then i lost 15 pont. How can I get aditional pont? without modl point , my point will 105(IF IELTS band score 6). But I need 120 for PR. My spous has cousin in australia. could he sponsor me?



You can apply throught relative sponsored Visa 176, Other options would be:
1. you should prepare nicely for IELTS and try to get 7 and above to claim 10 additional proficient points. 
2. You may also look for state sponsorship, Victoria, ACT and WA have Network security on their wishlist.

Regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> You can apply throught relative sponsored Visa 176, Other options would be:
> 1. you should prepare nicely for IELTS and try to get 7 and above to claim 10 additional proficient points.
> 2. You may also look for state sponsorship, Victoria, ACT and WA have Network security on their wishlist.
> 
> Regards,



dear mr.india,

Pls tell me something about state sponsorship.

1. can i apply subclass 176 using state sponsorsip?

2. will I get PR VISA?

3. when i apply for state sponsorship, after geting acs letter ?

4. is it possible to get state sonsorship without agent?

regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

dear mr.india,

Pls tell me something about state sponsorship.

1. can i apply subclass 176 using state sponsorship?

2. will I get PR VISA?

3. when i apply for state sponsorship, after getting acs letter ?

4. is it possible to get state sponsorship without agent?

5. Is it mandatory to live there, where I will get state sponsorship?

6. Will I get full Australian government facilities?

regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

1. can i apply subclass 176 using state sponsorship?
Of course, Yes

2. will I get PR VISA?
Of course, Yes

3. when i apply for state sponsorship, after getting acs letter ?
Yes, after ACS and IELTS result.

4. is it possible to get state sponsorship without agent?
Of course, Yes. Victoria is free but there is a fees for ACT and WA. (some $250- 350)

5. Is it mandatory to live there, where I will get state sponsorship?
Yes first 2 Years, after 2 years you can moove anywhere in Australia.

6. Will I get full Australian government facilities?
Yes..


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

mr.india said:


> 1. can i apply subclass 176 using state sponsorship?
> Of course, Yes
> 
> 2. will I get PR VISA?
> ...





Thx for your needful answer


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Thx for your needful answer


Dear mr.india,

I got acknowledgement from acs. But they didn't deduct any payment. They tried but due to system error, they didn't get payment. Will they try immediately? 

regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanx mr.india. Finally I got positive result from ACS according ASCO Code. They wrote me, your skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (Network Security Specialist). But I am confused, will it work for me?


*** They assessed me under Group-A, though I completed my graduation from University in Applied Physics and Electronics. Thx you again.


----------



## pdc666666 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Acs*



era7bd said:


> Thanx mr.india. Finally I got positive result from ACS according ASCO Code. They wrote me, your skill have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2231-79 (Network Security Specialist). But I am confused, will it work for me?
> 
> 
> *** They assessed me under Group-A, though I completed my graduation from University in Applied Physics and Electronics. Thx you again.


Probably not 100% relevant to this but i wrote to ACS to complain about their accessment of IT professionals as they are stuck in the 1970s and seem to believe that an IT Degree is the be all and end all of the IT world. Iwork for a gobal company and we have lots of IT Graduates who get stuck working on the service desk, if they even get a job, where as others who have vendor certs such as MCSE CCNA get the better jobs an progress.
Moral of al this is probably that you may not get a job or the job you want just because ACS clear you to be a "IT Professional". ACS is probably run by people who studied 1970s text book IT, got an IT Degree and realised they couldn't get a job ;-)


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

pdc666666 said:


> Probably not 100% relevant to this but i wrote to ACS to complain about their accessment of IT professionals as they are stuck in the 1970s and seem to believe that an IT Degree is the be all and end all of the IT world.


You actually don't need a degree since you can apply through the RPL (Recognition of Prior Learning) too - Australian Computer Society - Recognition of Prior Learning


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

Thx for valuable comment


----------



## aus2011drm (Feb 23, 2011)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India,
> 
> Thx for your help. I wrote Modle is "2231-79 - nec" in top of application. is it right?
> 
> ...


Mr.India, quick question, Am I to understand that if you are not sure about the assessment code then we should go for the 2231-79 - nec?
I'm also from Microsoft background working on consulting infra side. Can I opt for the System Analyst?


----------

